# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Nettoyer les rpertoires de votre projet

## XeGregory

Voici une petite astuce pour nettoyer les rpertoires de votre projet en un simple clic-droit.

1: Crer un fichier "Batch" nomm "Project Cleaner.bat", Insrer le code puis "Enregistrer".


```

```

2: Copi le fichier "Project Cleaner.bat"  la racine du "C:\"

3: Crer un fichier "Registre" nomm "Project Cleaner.reg", Insrer le code puis "Enregistrer"


```

```

4: Excut le fichier "Project Cleaner.reg".

5: C'est termin.  ::D:  

Il vous suffit juste de faire un clic-droit dans le rpertoire de votre projet pour le nettoyer.



C'est beaucoup plus pratique que de copier un fichier Batch dans chaque rpertoire   :;): .

Project Cleaner.zip 

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Windows 7, 8, 10

----------


## SergioMaster

> Quand pensez vous ?


de moins en moins souvent  ::ptdr::

----------


## XeGregory

Fichier Batch "Build Res.bat"


```

```

Fichier Registre "Build Res.reg"


```

```

Pice jointe 239507

Pice jointe 239621

----------


## guillemouze

Dr. Who a lui fait un programme pour le nettoyage de source, cf. le lien dans ce message

----------


## ShaiLeTroll

```
del /S *.~*
```

----------


## XeGregory

> ```
> del /S *.~*
> ```


 :;): 

del /S *.~*
del /S *.dof 
del /S *.cfg 
del /S *.ddp 
del /S *.dsk
rmdir /S /Q Win32
rmdir /S /Q Win64
rmdir /S /Q __history
rmdir /S /Q __recovery

----------


## ShaiLeTroll

> C'est beaucoup plus pratique que de copier un fichier Batch dans chaque rpertoire  .


Je n'avais pas le temps m'tendre tout  l'heure mais c'est trs pratique !
Je pourrais pour ma part le mettre en place pour la gestion des fichiers PO/MO des projets, avec des variables d'environnements pour certains chemins pour copier vers le dossier point par le shell

----------

